#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Properties in Koh Samui >  >  Property for long term rental

## mikeg1945

I have a three bedroom house  with pool in Bangrak for long term rental from June 2010

Price is negotiable -contact me at mikokokcn[at]yahoo.com or mobile +86 13910779704

Mike Graham

----------


## alip

We are looking for 1-2 bedroom house for 2 months to a year, preferably near bo phut beach or another quiet beach starting dec 17th. 6k-15k depending on number of bedrooms and amenities. alisonplummerevents[at]live.com

----------

